# 2. Desktop



## möp (30. Oktober 2003)

hallo,
hab heute meine neue Grafikkarte bekommen die MSI FX 5600 VTDR 256.

Die unterstützt 2 Monitore, die laufen auch beide.
Jetzt sitz ich hier seit stunden und bekomme keine 2 unabhänige Desktops hin.
Ich kann meinen Desktop klonen und teilen, aber mehr klappt auch nicht 

hoffe einer von euch kennt sich da aus

mfg
möp


----------



## chibisuke (30. Oktober 2003)

was daran liegt das das nicht geht das du 2 desktops hast..

du hast 2 möglichkeiten
1.) du schaltest den 2. monitor auf mirror mode, dann zeigt er das gleiche wie der 1.
2.) du schaltest auf multimonitor mode, dann hast du die möglichkeit den "Windows desktop auf diesem monitor erweitern"
zuerst klickst du in den anzeigeeinstellungen den monitor an, dann klickst du auf das häckchen, den monitor musste in dem feld so hin schieben wie du willst... wenn du dann an der kante wo die monitore sich berühren raus fährst geht die maus auf den anderen monitor...
Du hast trotzdem keine 2 desktops, sondern dein desktop erweitert sich hier... da kannst du dann fenster und so weiter rüber schieben wenn du arbeitest...


----------



## möp (31. Oktober 2003)

es funtioneiert - Danke!

jetz kann es ja hier losgehen *g*

mfg
möp


----------

